
Firefox 49 released - bhaile
http://venturebeat.com/2016/09/20/firefox-49-arrives-with-reader-mode-improvements-offline-viewing-on-android-and-removes-firefox-hello/
======
tweakz
Happy they finally got rid of Firefox Hello!

------
symlinkk
still no Widevine EME support on Linux? for those who are unaware, you still
can't watch Netflix on Firefox on Linux because of this.

~~~
nwah1
This was listed as a key feature of this release in the beta notes up until
yesterday.

Did they just remove it from the notes, or from the release?

~~~
walter_bishop
"Beginning in version 47, Firefox desktop also supports the Google Widevine
CDM"

[https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enable-
drm](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/enable-drm)

~~~
nwah1
I think it is now auto-configured to detect if it is installed. Or at least
that was supposed to be one of the features of this release.

[https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-...](https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-49-Widevine-
Linux)

